# Batch ordner umbennen und nummerieren



## My_darkest_hate (7. August 2009)

Moje
ähm mit dem Befehl 


@echo off & setlocal 
set "Ordner=K:\" 
set Jahr=2008 
set Repl=$ 
pushd "%Ordner%" 
for /d %%i in (*.*) do call rocessDir "%%i" 
popd 
goto :eof 
rocessDir 
set "NameAlt=%~1" 
call set "NameAlt=%%NameAlt:.%Jahr%=%Repl%%%" 
for /f "delims=%Repl%" %%n in ("%NameAlt%") do set "NameNeu=%irgend etwas" 
set "NameNeu=%NameNeu:.= %" 
if not exist "%NameNeu%" ren %1 "%NameNeu%" 
goto :eof

kann man ja einen Ordner umbennen.

Kann man jetzt Z.b: wenn man unter K drei Ordner liegen hat(  z.b Neuer Ordner 1 ,Neuer Ordner 2 ,Neuer Ordner 3)
die umbennen lassen in "irgend was 1" "irgend was 2" "irgend was 3" ? 

Habe was mit "set counter" gelesen aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das da rein machen soll/kann ^^ und, ob das überhaupt geht.

Mfg 
Mdh


----------

